# Elf Help



## Lenya (Jan 8, 2002)

Hi, i'm new to the forum, but i've read the whole LotR series and loved it! One thing i was really interested in was the elfs, and i was wondering if anyone could give me a link or at least point me in the right direction of a place/book where i could learn more about them and their language.

~Lenya


----------



## chrome_rocknave (Jan 8, 2002)

Here's a link to a Tengwar page:

http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/4948/tengwar/quenya.htm


----------



## Lenya (Jan 8, 2002)

for some reason that link wont work for me, i keep getting a yahoo error message


----------



## Walter (Jan 8, 2002)

How about reading the Silmarillion?


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 8, 2002)

Damn straight, Silmarillion is the way to go, think of it as the elvish bible.(I know its not but it kind of is in some cases)


----------



## The Phony Pope (Jan 8, 2002)

Yeah, definately read the Silmarillion for all of your elf needs. Elves are by far the coolest race ever to grace a book.

On another note, the plural of elf is elves, not elfs. Also, the plural of dwarf is dwarves


----------



## Lenya (Jan 8, 2002)

i'll try to find a copy of that, thanks for your help
 

~Lenya


----------



## Ragnarok (Jan 8, 2002)

*Grammar*

I thought 'Elfs' was acceptable?


----------



## The Phony Pope (Jan 9, 2002)

Yeah it doesn't really matter but it bugs me a bit whenever somebody does that.


----------

